# Intense Alubikes nun auch aus Taiwan



## iRider (23. November 2015)

Achtung: T275A ist ab Baujahr 2016 in Taiwan hergestellt. Im Ami-Intenseforum wurde das gerade mitgeteilt. Noch unbestätigt, aber der Poster ist ziemlich zuverlässig.

Quelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/2015-2016-275a-tracers-995191.html

Ist das erste Mal dass ein Alu Fully von Intense nicht in USA gefertigt wird. Nur die Tazer HT Rahmen wurden bislang in Taiwan produziert, aber natürlich auch alle Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2015)

Wundert dich das? Also mich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (25. November 2015)

Das war's dann. 

Schade drum, damals waren das SS2 und das 951 (beide in raw) meine absoluten Traumbikes.

Naja, auf zu neuen Ufern, wo noch vor Ort geschweißt wird.


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. November 2015)

Da wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht viele finden


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Dezember 2015)

Selbst Nicolai lässt wohl inzwischen in taiwan produzieren.

Einfach auf alte Rahmen zurückgreifen solange es noch geht.


----------



## Jierdan (8. Dezember 2015)

Naja... Intense ist jetzt bisher nicht wirklich durch schöne Schweißnähte aufgefallen...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Dezember 2015)

Hmpf.... ich hatte bisher nur den Schrott von Canyon und Radon zum Vergleich, von dem Standpunkt aus gesehen ist mein Tracer VP echt lecker verarbeitet.


----------



## iRider (11. Dezember 2015)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Selbst Nicolai lässt wohl inzwischen in taiwan produzieren.



Quelle? Laut ihrer HP nicht.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Dezember 2015)

Vom Hören-Sagen von meinem Radladen des Vertrauens.


----------



## iRider (13. Dezember 2015)

Ist der Nicolai Händler?
Ich hatte auch mal einen Radhändler der Intense und Nicolai und all die die damals noch "in house" gefertigt haben madig gemacht hat um zu verteidigen dass seine Stammmarke Cannondale nun auch aus TW kommt.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Dezember 2015)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Vom Hören-Sagen von meinem Radladen des Vertrauens.



Kommst du aus Kassel? Da rennt nämlich auch so ein verstrahlter Händler rum, der das behauptet. Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, das Nicolai nichts in Taiwan macht und bis auf wenige Schrauben alles In House in Lübbrechtsen fertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich liebe solche Themen! 



Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Wundert dich das? Also mich überhaupt nicht!



In der heutigen Zeit, wo die Masse nun mal online die besten Angebote schon fast krankhaft vergleicht und immer das beste umsonst haben möchte ist es nicht verwunderlich, nein. Aber es ist interessant zu wissen und auch schade, dass sich wieder eine Firma dafür entschieden hat (oder entscheiden musste), ihre Produktion ins Ausland zu verlagern. Firmen, die sich gegen diesen Schritt entscheiden, fahren oft in die Pleite. Da bleibt dem Vorstand ja keine andere Wahl. 



Jierdan schrieb:


> Naja... Intense ist jetzt bisher nicht wirklich durch schöne Schweißnähte aufgefallen...



Die Schönheit der Schweißnähte hat auch nichts mit dem Standort der Produktion zu tun. Eine schöne Schweißnaht ist schön, aber mehr auch nicht. Auch eine nicht 100% schöne und gleichmäßige Schweißnaht kann auf Dauer eine hohe Standzeit vorweisen. Schweißporno ist schön fürs Auge, und mehr nicht. 



ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Vom Hören-Sagen von meinem Radladen des Vertrauens.



Das ist immer die beste Quelle  

Ich finde es schade, aber es ist heute durch die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität nicht anders machbar. Ich nehme mich da selbst auch gar nicht raus, ich bin leider selbst nicht besser (gewesen). Jedoch versuche ich in letzter Zeit, weniger zu konsumieren und mehr auf Qualität (trifft in der Radbranche aber nicht direkt zu) und auf Produkte der sympathischen Firmen zu setzen.


----------



## Jierdan (13. Dezember 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Die Schönheit der Schweißnähte hat auch nichts mit dem Standort der Produktion zu tun. Eine schöne Schweißnaht ist schön, aber mehr auch nicht. Auch eine nicht 100% schöne und gleichmäßige Schweißnaht kann auf Dauer eine hohe Standzeit vorweisen. Schweißporno ist schön fürs Auge, und mehr nicht.
> ...



wenn ich mir für 13000€ ein m16 holen würde, würde ich verdammte Perfektion verlangen... Ja, ist ggf. Carbon, aber Grundsätzlich.


----------



## Triturbo (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, da möchte ich dir auch gar nicht widersprechen. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse sollte die Perfektion schon Einzug halten. Ich vermute aber auch mal, dass die Kunden, die das nötige Kleingeld haben auch diesen Sonderwunsch der perfekten Schweißnähte an den Hersteller richten können und dann erhört werden. Wer aber ein gebrauchtes Rad bezieht, was nur auf dem Papier mal irgendwo teuer gewesen ist, der kann sich über sowas nicht beschweren. Wenn man nur das Beste haben möchte, muss man sich direkt an den Hersteller wenden und dann auch die nötigen Finanzen vorweisen. Die meisten Leute beziehen gebrauchte Bikes oder Showroom Stücke, zahlen einen Bruchteil des Neupreises und erwarten dann volle Kompetenz was meiner Meinung nicht der richtige Weg ist, für ein solches Meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## iRider (14. Dezember 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Wer aber ein gebrauchtes Rad bezieht, was nur auf dem Papier mal irgendwo teuer gewesen ist, der kann sich über sowas nicht beschweren.



Jetzt muss man ja leider gebraucht kaufen wenn man weder 29", 27.5", Boost, PF, Carbon oder so ein von Marketingleuten ausgedachten Schwachsinn haben will.


----------



## steiltyp (14. Dezember 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man ja leider gebraucht kaufen wenn man weder 29", 27.5", Boost, PF, Carbon oder so ein von Marketingleuten ausgedachten Schwachsinn haben will.


oder schon gekauft haben und nach wie vor glücklich sein damit


----------



## Triturbo (14. Dezember 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man ja leider gebraucht kaufen wenn man weder 29", 27.5", Boost, PF, Carbon oder so ein von Marketingleuten ausgedachten Schwachsinn haben will.



Da hast du recht. Besser wird es in der Fahrradindustrie nicht mehr, bzw. zwingt uns die tolle Systemintegration immer wieder neue Teile und Standards zu erwerben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (14. Dezember 2015)

steiltyp schrieb:


> oder schon gekauft haben und nach wie vor glücklich sein damit



Aber wie machst Du dann das N+1????


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Dezember 2015)

ganz einfach:
Immer allen Trends folgen und schön die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, ein Teufelskreis, der süchtig macht


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Dezember 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das ist immer die beste Quelle
> 
> Ich finde es schade, aber es ist heute durch die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität nicht anders machbar. Ich nehme mich da selbst auch gar nicht raus, ich bin leider selbst nicht besser (gewesen). Jedoch versuche ich in letzter Zeit, weniger zu konsumieren und mehr auf Qualität (trifft in der Radbranche aber nicht direkt zu) und auf Produkte der sympathischen Firmen zu setzen.



Dito.

Es kann aber auch sein das er Liteville meinte.... wie auch inmmer. Thats life!

Bin noch durchaus zufrieden mit meinem Tracer VP, das läuft gut und die Lager sind noch frisch. Das nächste schweisse ich dann selbst *lach*


----------

